# Actual Law?



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

Does anybody know the number for the actual law that requires atv's, boats, snowmobiles, or motorcycles to be a specified distance from people fishing while at a speed greater than a slow speed?

We were chased off sanford lake when people started racing motorcycles 30 feet from where we were fishing.


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

This is the section for ORV use and the 100 foot rule (item f of the first link) and the definition of an ORV (o of the second link):

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(nz...-324-81133&query=on&highlight=orv AND fishing

http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(nz....aspx?page=getObject&objectName=mcl-324-81101


----------



## jonpstc (Jan 4, 2013)

thank you


----------



## MOTOMAN91 (Oct 26, 2010)

Happens all the time on the saginaw river where we fish (except last year and so far this year), but it gets annoying and dangerous. The ice bounces up and down with so much traffic. Fisherman have been complaining for years about it, but nothing ever gets done, and some of the sleds go by you at 80+ mph. The hundred foot rule is a joke, the river isn't wide and there is no way they can keep the distance. I'm a sled guy too, so i just try to keep on fishin, and wave to the people that actually slow down for you.


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

Ive seen cops with radar writing tickets for speeding...on the saginaw river...needs to happen more.....honestly they could give the riders a marked trail and organize the madness a bit...but the liability would do that in 


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

What motoman said!!!!! Every year we get more than 5" of ice on the river they fly past as fast as their sleds and quads will go. I know several guys who have had their shanties ran over by sleds. Mostly at night luckily. They tend to slow down on the more populated areas where there are a lot of fishermen but if you fish away from the pack look out!!!!!


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

fishfearme59 said:


> What motoman said!!!!! Every year we get more than 5" of ice on the river they fly past as fast as their sleds and quads will go. I know several guys who have had their shanties ran over by sleds. Mostly at night luckily. They tend to slow down on the more populated areas where there are a lot of fishermen but if you fish away from the pack look out!!!!!


Sounds like it would be a good idea to put some type of reflective material on your shanty.


----------

